# Sony dvd+-rw dw-d56a issues



## tullamoreman (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi there,
I have a dell inspiron laptop and have been successfully using it to burn DVDs (movies) normally using Nero 6.
For some reason now my DVD drive will not pick up blank DVD + or - r discs. Anytime I put a blank one in the drive continues to hunt for it like it is starting up but never gets the disc started.

The DVD drive will still play DVDs and read movies but no action on the blank ones that I wish to burn too.
I did run the Nero info tool also.
Any ideas??
Thanks in advance


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

If you're running XP, you can delete the driver for your burner, through the device manager, reboot, and let Windows detect new hardware, and let it re-install the driver. If that doesn't do it, uninstall Nero, and then re-install it.

Maybe someone else will chime in, with more suggestions.
Please let us know what works, so we'll know which advice to pass along to the next guy, with the same problem? Thanks.
Good luck!


----------



## tullamoreman (Jan 31, 2006)

emoxley said:


> If you're running XP, you can delete the driver for your burner, through the device manager, reboot, and let Windows detect new hardware, and let it re-install the driver. If that doesn't do it, uninstall Nero, and then re-install it.
> 
> Maybe someone else will chime in, with more suggestions.
> Please let us know what works, so we'll know which advice to pass along to the next guy, with the same problem? Thanks.
> Good luck!


Thanks for your quick reply.
I did install the driver and reinstall the device without any luck. I am heistant to uninstall nero for two reasons:
i can't find the disc and also that when i try to put in blank media into the drive nothing is picked up and it really slows my system down. This leads me to believe that maybe it might be a windows issue? or a device isssue?
I'm not really sure, but it continues to frustrate me.

Any help and suggestions are much appreciated.
Thank you again.


----------



## freeksta (Nov 13, 2006)

*Please let us know what works, so we'll know which advice to pass along to the next guy, with the same problem? Thanks.*

hey guys...

I have the exact same problem with my inspiron...

unable to read DVD + or -... but it read's movies and CDR's... 
i have updated the firmware, which has not made any diff???
also did the device manager thing... nothing!!!
also cleaned the lenz... nothing!!!

any advice???


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Believe it or not, defragging can help too, sometimes.
If you haven't defragged in awhile, try that.


----------



## freeksta (Nov 13, 2006)

Tried a defrag... still nothing!!!

I doubt a reinstall is gonna help???

does any1 know an email for sony support???


----------



## chieflittletoes (Aug 7, 2008)

Trying to burn home movies to dvd using Sonic Digital Media plus, I have gone to dell website and updated the driver for the sony dvd+-rw dw-d56a. It refuses to recognize blank media, cd's or dvd's. I have purchased 3 different types thinking I got a bad batch but no avail. Any ideas would be helpful, I have tried all that's listed above.
thanks


----------

